# Smoked Mako Shark, Brown Rice Penne Pasta With Almond Oil, & Pinot Grigio!



## leah elisheva (Jul 3, 2015)

Happy 4th to all!

On the day itself, I venture to a pal's to enjoy a cookout of NY strip bison steaks on the grill, a red rice and red kidney bean dish with smoked tomato and smoked elephant garlic, and some red Italian Montelpucciano d'Abruzzo wine. Ooh la la!

Today however, I smoked mako shark steak for 20 minutes, low heat, with hickory chips on my little gas smoker and it was amazing!

I layered it over brown rice penne pasta with heriloom red tomato & raw chopped elephant garlic, fresh basil, lemon zest and squeezed lemon, almond oil, smoked Chardonnay sea salt and true colored freshly ground pepper and it was just soft and succulent and sensational!

I paired this with a $4.99 bottle, gasp, yes, of Pinot Grigio from Trader Joe's that one of their customers apparently hated due to it ending DRY when she loves SWEET & so I bought one since I love DRY and I do love it!

Thanks for sharing in my lunch and make today as amazing as you are! I am so grateful to be here with you all and do learn so much here and so do share your holiday sips and smokes! Cheers!!!!! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 3, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 3, 2015)

PS: this is NOT the same shark that is biting people so tragically in North Carolina! That news is so horrible and I hope all NCers will be extra safe on the beach this weekend!!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks delicious as always!! 
Not to make light of the situation, but does the news from the Outer Banks (specifically Ocracoke) sound vaguely familiar? Small resort island, shark attacks in the days leading up to the 4th of July, local politicians insisting its safe to go in the water.... Somebody's gonna need a bigger boat.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 4, 2015)

Agreed Andrew! (On the shark doings). Thanks for great words on my chow, too!

Happy 4th!!! Off to grill bison New Yorks!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## bear55 (Jul 22, 2015)

Leah, your posts are amazing.  I usually refuse to keep a shark from our gulf coast waters as they are over fished here.  We usually catch small black tips.  I will, however, keep one the next time and smoke it the way you did.

Richard


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 22, 2015)

Richard thank you! I love black tip shark! Somewhere on this site, I think I have a thread I posted with raw black tip shark carpaccio and some smoked strawberries on them!

Anyway, many many thanks!! Happy midweek to you! Cheers! - Leah


----------

